# Antec MX-1 v. Thermaltake Docking



## marspolarlander (Dec 31, 2010)

Pros and cons of each for use with a WD20EADS or WD20EVDS.
HR-21-200
Which one would U use? 
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Anything already posted about both configuration ? Try to post all URLs in the your thread to avoid repeating.


----------

